# Dog nips at butts of children when they run



## GSDmac (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey all! We have an 18 month old GS that is obsessed with kids but he tries to herd them when they run and bites and is too aggressive. He listens well unless he is in this zone and he will not stop biting. There is never any injury but the kids are afraid of him for this reason. Any suggestions on how to 'nip this in the butt' haha


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Sorry, I'm of no help. Just a little story to relay. 

I had a Doberman years ago that used to chase the kids in the backyard when they ran. Seriously set off her prey drive. She would grab a kid with her front legs in some sort of scissor hold, and then fling them to the ground and stomp around on them. If they didn't want to get face-planted by a Dobe, then they didn't run. So basically I trained the kids and not the dog. You might want to try it the other way around though!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Yes, you need to teach the kids not to run around the dog. If you can't control the kids, you need to move the dog to someplace that is safe for him.

This isn't something you can fix. You might be able to stop your dog so long as you are standing right next to him, but it's not reliable.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

I've never had this trouble with my GSD, but I've always had Border collies which are known for the same thing, and my kids were raised with them. prey drive and herding drive are simular but different. 
You don't say how old your kids are but you need to train your kids to not run and set off the the GSD, not only for this instance but they need to know this for dog safety if they would encounter a strange dog running from one could end up very badly. 
You also need to work on Obedience with your dog, I know with the BC's I trained them not to nip, they would still chase, but NO nipping. Kids are unpredictable so I would aim for that, just in case they did forget and run in front of him,
I wouldn't leave the dog alone with the kids!


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

GSDmac said:


> Hey all! We have an 18 month old GS that is obsessed with kids but he tries to herd them when they run and bites and is too aggressive. He listens well unless he is in this zone and he will not stop biting. There is never any injury but the kids are afraid of him for this reason. Any suggestions on how to 'nip this in the butt' haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PG Free


IMO, the key words in your statement are 'too aggressive' and when 'he is in his zone he will not stop biting.'. 

You also stated that he listens well...where's his off switch?

I would suggest either keeping the children from running, squealing or whatever puts him in the 'zone' 
*OR* putting the dog away while the kids are playing.

I have 2 granddaughters and would never ever allow this! This is a disaster waiting to happen, IMO.


----------



## GSDmac (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks for the input. It's moreso to do with random kids at dog parks and such who ask permission to run with him. No kids myself, but relatives that run with him know his temperament and when fed up with his nipping. Sternly say no and stop running and the GSD stops. He doesn't nip unless it's on he waist area while chasing. So trying to figure out a way to stop the nipping before he does it without having to have him do it/correct him


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

GSDmac said:


> Thanks for the input. It's moreso to do with *random kids at dog parks and such who ask permission to run with him*. No kids myself, but relatives that run with him know his temperament and when fed up with his nipping. Sternly say no and stop running and the GSD stops. He doesn't nip unless it's on he waist area while chasing. So trying to figure out a way to stop the nipping before he does it without having to have him do it/correct him
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PG Free


I would not allow the kids to do this, your allowing your dog to be in a situation that could go very bad. My 10yr old dog is a hinny nipper when someone is leaving. I don't allow him to be near anyone when they are leaving my house.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

GSDmac said:


> Thanks for the input. It's moreso to do with random kids at dog parks and such who ask permission to run with him. No kids myself, but relatives that run with him know his temperament and when fed up with his nipping. Sternly say no and stop running and the GSD stops. He doesn't nip unless it's on he waist area while chasing. So trying to figure out a way to stop the nipping before he does it without having to have him do it/correct him
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PG Free


If these are not your kids then I would not put him in this situation all! 
It's just a matter of time till a parent decides your dog is a danger, and comes after you with a lawsuite or demanding the dog be put down. 
IMO it's a different story if it's your own kids and you're training him to live as part of the family. In a situation with strange kids is not something I would allow, I would protect my dog.


----------

